

UK: Aaron Schwartz style prosecution was "undue pressure" and SAS man released - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21767681

======
charonn0
This has nothing to do with Aaron Swartz and has nothing in common with his
case.

------
lifeisstillgood
>> Lord Judge said: "The question is whether the uninvited indication [of
likely sentence] by the judge and its consequent impact on the defendant
created improper pressure and narrowed his freedom of choice.

>> "We rule that it did and therefore order the conviction to be quashed."

